# Calira Wiring Diagram



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone have an english wiring diagram for a Calira EVS 16/12 power supply unit? The Calira website is saying that the english version is still under construction.

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Have a brose through these downloads :-
c.
http://www.calira.de/de/dt/frameset.php


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Clive

I've got a german wiring diagram, which I've given to an auto electrician to interpret. He has identified that something has 'burnt out' in the PSU but doesn't want to start stripping it apart till he knows what he's dealing with. I either need an english version or a german/english translation of the electrical terms etc.

G


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You will have to be patient then. This company were recently bought out by Truma.

C.


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of any UK based agents or service engineers for Calira (or Truma if they have taken them over now)?

Cheers

G


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

*Help!! - the saga continues......*

In spite of getting a german block wiring diagram translated into english, I'm still struggling to get this sorted.

The auto-electrician is stumped but has established that the charger unit is drawing down 2 amps. I've resigned myself to the fact that I will have to consider that the 16/12 is kaput, and look at a replacement.

I notice that there is a Calira EVS 30/20 listed on ebay Germany, although it's not cheap at 250 euro. Does anyone know whether the multiplug sockets on this would be compatible with the existing connectors?

Failing that, what other alternatives can anyone suggest? The auto-electrician suggests I need something capable of handling 20 amps - any ideas?

Regards

Gary


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

hi Bronto,
We purchased a non working 30/20 evs on ebay. Our plan is to send it of to Germany. It will replace our present 16/12. (it seems the fault might be a known one, capacitor on the 30/20).

When i recieved the one from Ebay i tried it on the motorhome, just to see if it would fit and all the
plugs, sockets and pins matched.

I hope this helps.

ps. the 30/20 is slightly bigger but still fits ok under the passenger seat.

pete


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Pete

Thanks for your reply. 2 questions if I may:-

If you've found somewhere that can repair the 30/20, did you consider repairing your original 16/12, or was it completely trashed - (what were the symptoms out of curiousity?).

Do you have the measurements of the 30/20, just so that I can double check it fits under the seat ok. 

Regards

Gary


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

hi Gary,

We still have the old calira in the motorhome. The problem with it seems to be the way it keeps on making a winding up kind of noise and the light on the control panel keeps flashing on and off, with clicking all the time. (more of a nuisance especially during the night).

Other than that it still seems to work!

We also now have 200amps of batteries and when i saw the calira 30/20 on ebay i managed to buy it for £25, I thought if i could send it of to calira in Germany and get it fixed for £100/150 it would be a good buy or not as the case may be.(bit of a gamble)

I still have to get round to posting it to them.

I will post the measurements for you tomorrow

Pete


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Gary,

Here are the sizes for the Calira 30/20.

length-12"
width-6.5"
hight-4.5"

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Pete

Many thanks for the measurements. The symptoms sound very similar to mine, especially the clicking noise, although it has stopped working completely now. 

Have you sourced a repair centre in Germany/ My auto electrician didn't have a lot of luck in getting a positive response when he tried emailing.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Gary,

My other half emailed Calira germany, no reply back.
She then phoned them and they said to just post it to them and they would give us a quote within the week.

You could just post yours to them and see what they come up with, postage is about £15.

Send a brief discription of whats wrong with it also.

Pete


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers Pete

I'll see how the bidding goes on ebay, and maybe send my old unit for repair if it gets too high.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi again Pete

Well I got pipped at the post in the auction, and missed out on a 30/12 at the last minute by 1 euro. It went for 201 euro so they are obviously well sought after.

Looks like it's plan B then, sending it off to Germany to see what they can do with it. I'll let you know how I get on.

Regards

Gary


----------

